# filling checks and voids in an endgrain cutting board?



## pleue (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi,
I purchased a large piece (roughly 2'x5' I believe) of cherry end grain from a woodworker who had it laying around his shop for some time. There are a few small cracks and checks, none over 1/8" in width that I'd like to fill prior to final sanding/finishing. What would you guys recommend? He recommended something along the lines of shellacking it and sanding it.


----------



## DWSmith (Jul 7, 2013)

Send me a photo and I will give you my opinion.
boardsmith at triad.rr.com


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 7, 2013)

Typically small surface checks can be easily and effectively filled in with CA (crazy) glue. Something that's approaching an 1/8" might be a little big for that type of treatment. If you could generate some sawdust from the piece and mix it in with the CA that might work to give it a little more body and blend in with the surface. A picture of the piece and the voids would help the diagnosis.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't think we want to put Ca glue or any type of epoxy on a cutiing board where food is being prepared.


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 7, 2013)

I am doubting that it is end grain.
5' would be some sort of record for a cherry tree. Even 2' wide is a pretty big cherry tree.
If the checks are minor you might not want to fill, just sand the piece.
Photos would definitely help.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 7, 2013)

If you have an end grain circular slab (aka Chinese cutting block), checks and cracks is a normal outcome as the wood dries. 

I would not use any filler except dense mixture of natural waxes and mineral oil. Keep the board conditioned with mineral oil regularly.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 7, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> I don't think we want to put Ca glue or any type of epoxy on a cutiing board where food is being prepared.



Of course. At 2'x5' I didn't think that it was a cutting board.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 7, 2013)

sorry, title says endgrain cutting board.


----------



## pleue (Jul 8, 2013)

will try to get a photo up asap. the board is not a solid piece of end grain cherry for those who are picturing it as such, it is a cutting board of glued up pieces of cherry in a semi random pattern, in the standard butcherblock configuration though not uniform like most. There are a few small checks and cracks in the individual blocks that make up the full piece. I am planning on having this as a single cutting board, washing it will be a pain in my kitchen, but I'll be able to use a lot of the knives I use on line at home (270's etc.) Photo to come tomorrow morning.


----------



## maxim (Jul 8, 2013)

i used some food safe gorilla wood glue on mine . Works fine so fare


----------

